# Michael Page



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 16, 2016)

bellator spoilers below.






Wow michael pages ko of cyborg santos that was truly beautiful hurt him with the liver kick finished with a flying knee as cyborg was coming in. His striking really is amazing I've seen his fights before and he's very good I know he's not beat a bunch of huge names but he can be very good. I don't like his cocky style though because he could get caught if he just went down to business he'd probably finish very very quickly.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 17, 2016)

Damm this is what he did to cyborgs skull


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 17, 2016)

He's in a London hospital where the doctors are concerned about his brain swelling. There's some worry over whether Bellator will pay his medical expenses and while he cannot work.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 17, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> View attachment 19993
> 
> He's in a London hospital where the doctors are concerned about his brain swelling. There's some worry over whether Bellator will pay his medical expenses and while he cannot work.



Yep saw that but they should do this was on twitter from jimmy smith the Bellator commentator DDay on Twitter by the way do you know him? Not being sarcastic genuinely asking


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 17, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Yep saw that by the way do you know him? Not being sarcastic genuinely asking



Afraid not, we could never have afforded him lol. I do know Marc Goddard the ref though, he used to fight and is a great coach. He also does courses for would be refs something that is needed here.
We did pay for an American fighter to come across once though, he was fairly cheap lol, he was billed as the oldest MMA fighter, he was pretty good, very fit and a genuine martial artist however we didn't find out until a lot later that his military credentials weren't what he'd been telling us. Being a military club that didn't go down well.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 17, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Damm this is what he did to cyborgs skull


I guess I'll be using that fight to lecture students on why Sifu tell us not to lean or over extend our punches.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 17, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> View attachment 19993
> 
> He's in a London hospital where the doctors are concerned about his brain swelling. There's some worry over whether Bellator will pay his medical expenses and while he cannot work.


You got a new example of a head injury to talk about.  Add skull fracture


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 17, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> I guess I'll be using that fight to lecture students on why Sifu tell us not to lean or over extend our punches.



it was a flying knee that did the damage.



JowGaWolf said:


> You got a new example of a head injury to talk about. Add skull fracture



Not new at all, don't forget we play rugby here, no helmets.  

Facial fractures | Cambridge University Hospitals

_"What causes facial fractures?_
_Most facial fractures are acute (sudden) and caused by assaults (eg fighting), sports (eg horse riding, football and rugby) and accidents (eg road traffic or falls). "_


----------



## drop bear (Jul 17, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> I guess I'll be using that fight to lecture students on why Sifu tell us not to lean or over extend our punches.



I have a don't get kneed in the face from any position rule to be honest.


----------



## Buka (Jul 17, 2016)

That's just plain nasty.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 18, 2016)

He did a Pokemon tribute straight after.

And yeah. Ow.






Good job mma has rules. Otherwise that guy could have really been hurt.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 18, 2016)

Does MMA fine fighters for unsportsmanlike conduct like the NFL does?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 18, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> it was a flying knee that did the damage.


yes it did the damage but the forward motion of that over extended punch made it worst.  The over extended punch not only opened his face for the knee but it was literally a head on collision.  I watched the video in slow motion and it was just a train wreck after that punch.




drop bear said:


> I have a don't get kneed in the face from any position rule to be honest.


Same here. But sometimes students really don't understand the dangers and this will make it really clear for them. I saved an image of the over extended punch and the moment right when the knee landed.  Then next to that I put the picture of the dent in his head and the x-ray.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 18, 2016)

Mansplaining again.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 18, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Does MMA fine fighters for unsportsmanlike conduct like the NFL does?



Not really.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 18, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> yes it did the damage but the forward motion of that over extended punch made it worst.  The over extended punch not only opened his face for the knee but it was literally a head on collision.  I watched the video in slow motion and it was just a train wreck after that punch.
> 
> 
> Same here. But sometimes students really don't understand the dangers and this will make it really clear for them. I saved an image of the over extended punch and the moment right when the knee landed.  Then next to that I put the picture of the dent in his head and the x-ray.



And you dont think he just got caught by a better fighter?


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 18, 2016)

It was live on UK television so got to see it as it happened, wasn't as good as the leg break I saw at a fight. The leg was fine right up to the point he put in down and tried to stand on it.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 18, 2016)

drop bear said:


> And you dont think he just got caught by a better fighter?


what does being a better fighter have to do with anything.   2 objects moving forward and crashing into each other is always going to have a bigger impact than 1 object crashing into a stationary object.

Over thrown punches and leaning forward causes excess forward movement.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 18, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> what does being a better fighter have to do with anything.



Oh nothing at all, it's just all random accidents and the judges chose a winner on whose shorts they like the best.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 18, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Oh nothing at all, it's just all random accidents and the judges chose a winner on whose shorts they like the best.


I'm totally lost. how does knowing who the winner is change the physics of 2 objects moving forward and colliding?


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 18, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> I'm totally lost. how does knowing who the winner is change the physics of 2 objects moving forward and colliding?



So to you the fighters are nothing more that two 'objects' who randomly bump into each other? it's a fight, the better fighter wins, that's the point. You are chuntering on about physics, leaning forward, this does that, that does this. Dropbear pointed out that it's about the best fighter winning. You don't have to analyse everything down to it's atoms then explain to us numpties how it all works because it's 'physics'.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 18, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> You are chuntering on about physics, leaning forward, this does that, that does this.


Sorry if it bugs you, but that how I look at techniques and understand why they work the way they do, as well as make them efficient. When I look at techniques, it doesn't matter who won or who is the best, because for me it's about understanding why it worked the way that it did.  Which is why I said that I'll be using this video to lecture students (referring to student at my school) about the dangers of over extending on punches.  In addition it also shows the effectiveness of the knee, which is significant because the students drill that same knee strike technique at school.

The only reason I explained any of it because Dropbear asked me if didn't think he just got caught by the better fighter.  And to me I don't look at fight techniques to see who is the better fighter or who won.  I look at them to see why the technique works, and what makes it effective. Which is why I don't think it's about "he just got caught by the better fighter."  The perspective that I'm looking at it is not the same as how Dropbear is looking at it.

As the fight instructor at the school all I do is analyze techniques.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 18, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> Sorry if it bugs you, but that how I look at techniques and understand why they work the way they do, as well as make them efficient. When I look at techniques, it doesn't matter who won or who is the best, because for me it's about understanding why it worked the way that it did.  Which is why I said that I'll be using this video to lecture students (referring to student at my school) about the dangers of over extending on punches.  In addition it also shows the effectiveness of the knee, which is significant because the students drill that same knee strike technique at school.
> 
> The only reason I explained any of it because Dropbear asked me if didn't think he just got caught by the better fighter.  And to me I don't look at fight techniques to see who is the better fighter or who won.  I look at them to see why the technique works, and what makes it effective. Which is why I don't think it's about "he just got caught by the better fighter."  The perspective that I'm looking at it is not the same as how Dropbear is looking at it.
> 
> As the fight instructor at the school all I do is analyze techniques.


I agree with you about that fight cyborg got caught because he over committed on the punch even the commentators said that if he threw a punch without leaning in he wouldn't have got caught by that knee his forward momentum combine with the power of the knee is what put him down.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 18, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> Sorry if it bugs you, but that how I look at techniques and understand why they work the way they do, as well as make them efficient. When I look at techniques, it doesn't matter who won or who is the best, because for me it's about understanding why it worked the way that it did.  Which is why I said that I'll be using this video to lecture students (referring to student at my school) about the dangers of over extending on punches.  In addition it also shows the effectiveness of the knee, which is significant because the students drill that same knee strike technique at school.
> 
> The only reason I explained any of it because Dropbear asked me if didn't think he just got caught by the better fighter.  And to me I don't look at fight techniques to see who is the better fighter or who won.  I look at them to see why the technique works, and what makes it effective. Which is why I don't think it's about "he just got caught by the better fighter."  The perspective that I'm looking at it is not the same as how Dropbear is looking at it.
> 
> As the fight instructor at the school all I do is analyze techniques.



Do you think we don't understand techniques or fighting? Do you not think your comments are actually teaching your grandmother to suck eggs? Just because we don't go into stream of commenting on it do you think we don't understand what went on? It doesn't 'bug' me, it makes me feel you totally underestimate _our_ _understanding of_ _our_ _sport_. If you'd said that you would use the video to teach your students we would have understood, we didn't need the lecture. Would you talk that way to other instructors in person?



Kickboxer101 said:


> I agree with you about that fight cyborg got caught because he over committed on the punch even the commentators said that if he threw a punch without leaning in he wouldn't have got caught by that knee his forward momentum combine with the power of the knee is what put him down.



*Yes, we know*. Do we need to be instructed on the mechanics of it all? No, is the answer to that. Are we going to be lectured on how to punch, kick or enter the cage next?


----------



## Tames D (Jul 18, 2016)

@ JowGaWolf. I get what you are saying and agree with you.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 18, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Do you think we don't understand techniques or fighting? Do you not think your comments are actually teaching your grandmother to suck eggs? Just because we don't go into stream of commenting on it do you think we don't understand what went on? It doesn't 'bug' me, it makes me feel you totally underestimate _our_ _understanding of_ _our_ _sport_. If you'd said that you would use the video to teach your students we would have understood, we didn't need the lecture. Would you talk that way to other instructors in person?
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, we know*. Do we need to be instructed on the mechanics of it all? No, is the answer to that. Are we going to be lectured on how to punch, kick or enter the cage next?


Not everyone on MT has the same level of knowledge. There are beginners here as well.

Yes I do talk to other instructors (in person) the same way. Explaining does 2 things: It provides information and it shows my level of understanding. If I get something wrong in how I understand the subject matter then I can be corrected.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 18, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> Not everyone on MT has the same level of knowledge. There are beginners here as well.
> 
> Yes I do talk to other instructors (in person) the same way. Explaining does 2 things: It provides information and it shows my level of understanding. If I get something wrong in how I understand the subject matter then I can be corrected.



So why do you only 'explain' things after I post, plus you quote my posts when you do so.

A student does a technique and you will explain it to another instructor to show that you understand the technique, that I'm afraid, is showing off.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 18, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> what does being a better fighter have to do with anything.   2 objects moving forward and crashing into each other is always going to have a bigger impact than 1 object crashing into a stationary object.
> 
> Over thrown punches and leaning forward causes excess forward movement.



Not really. If you are the better fighter then you catch the guy and knock him out. And he does not hit you with a flying knee.






If he is the better fighter then he counters your right hand and you have a bad day.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 18, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> I agree with you about that fight cyborg got caught because he over committed on the punch even the commentators said that if he threw a punch without leaning in he wouldn't have got caught by that knee his forward momentum combine with the power of the knee is what put him down.



This is why you should throw punches without forward momentum. Because you can be countered when you do.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 18, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> So why do you only 'explain' things after I post, plus you quote my posts when you do so.


I don't only do it after you post.  If I think someone misunderstands what I'm trying to say then I'll try to add clarity to it. You aren't the only person that I quote on MT.  



Tez3 said:


> A student does a technique and you will explain it to another instructor to show that you understand the technique, that I'm afraid, is showing off.


When I teach. I first explain to the student and after a few months I ask the student to explain the technique to me.  The reason I want the student to explain to me is because I want to see if he or she remembers what was told to them and I want to see if they have gained a deeper understanding a technique as result of practicing it. Their explanation also helps me to identify any confusion or misunderstanding that they have about the technique.

When I do a technique in application I explain it to the other instructor, the other instructor listens to me and points out any flaws that may exist due to my understanding of a technique.  He does the same to me when he thinks he has discovered a different application for a technique,  he explains it to me and I listen, then I try the new application of that technique.   Sometimes students will create a combination that we haven't thought of. When this happens, the instructor that learns of the combination explains the combination to the other instructor, then we give it some thought, try it out, use it in application.  If it works then it becomes a new drill for the rest of the students.  If it's seriously flawed then we explain to the student the weaknesses and the strengths of the combination.  If it's solid and effective we congratulate the student for their understanding of the technique and the application of it. 

At my school learning is a 2 way process.  We teach what we know, but sometimes we learn from students as well.  Most of this learning comes through explaining how we understand something.  If we don't explain, then we only have an assumption about what someone knows or doesn't know.  

Showing off is frowned upon at my school.  If a student is good at something, then he or she shares with other students and instructors why they are able to be good at it, or why a technique works so well for them when done in free sparring.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 18, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Not really. If you are the better fighter then you catch the guy and knock him out. And he does not hit you with a flying knee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See to me I don't see this as a better fighter issue.   It doesn't make me the better fighter, it just makes me a fighter that knows how to counter overhand punches.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 18, 2016)

drop bear said:


> This is why you should throw punches without forward momentum. Because you can be countered when you do.


 Are you referring to the over extended punch which causes excessive forward momentum?


----------



## drop bear (Jul 18, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> Are you referring to the over extended punch which causes excessive forward momentum?



Yeah.  Those punches that leave you open to counters.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 18, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> See to me I don't see this as a better fighter issue.   It doesn't make me the better fighter, it just makes me a fighter that knows how to counter overhand punches.



That isnt you.  That is Michael page.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 19, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> I don't only do it after you post. If I think someone misunderstands what I'm trying to say then I'll try to add clarity to it. You aren't the only person that I quote on MT.



The problem is you misunderstanding what people are saying not the other way around. I said the *specific *damage caused to the forehead was by the knee hitting it, you then went on explain about the punching, psychics  etc when there was no need. As I said, mansplaining. The knee broke the bones in the skull...  it wasn't about technique that lead to it but the specific point of impact that did the damage. We could all see the lead up to it. You also decided that it was a medical problem no one in the UK would have ever seen before.



JowGaWolf said:


> If a student is good at something, then he or she shares with other students and instructors why they are able to be good at it, or



You see, this is you thinking you are better at something than we are so you are 'sharing' with us, only you are actually lecturing us about something we weren't discussing. You keep doing it in your further posts as if dropbear, myself and all the other posters train in silence and never communicate with other people, you have the idea that your ideas are new and no one else does the things you do. You seem to have a missionary zeal to tell us how to do things.
The whole point btw of MMA is to see who is the better fighter on the day.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 19, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> You see, this is you thinking you are better at something than we are so you are 'sharing' with us, only you are actually lecturing us about something we weren't discussing


Not sure why you think I'm better at something than the other members here.  I have never said that I was better at something not even in a joking manner.  

I'll just make it easy on you and not respond to anything you post anymore.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 19, 2016)

Anyway some MVP highlights.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 19, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Anyway some MVP highlights.


It must be a pain to ignore his taunts and stay focus enough to deal with his skills.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 19, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> Not sure why you think I'm better at something than the other members here.  I have never said that I was better at something not even in a joking manner.
> 
> I'll just make it easy on you and not respond to anything you post anymore.



You have misunderstood again! I never said I think you are better at something than others! You have also come across several times as thinking you know better than another poster, you often write big explanations of what you think they should have written.

As for 'taking it easy on me', well that's about as patronising as it gets.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 19, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> It must be a pain to ignore his taunts and stay focus enough to deal with his skills.



It is probably not the taunts but the issue with having to chase all the time. Which forces you to over extend. Technically he should fall into the same trap. But dosent.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 28, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> It must be a pain to ignore his taunts and stay focus enough to deal with his skills.


That's the point of the taunts to distract an opponent to take them out of their game. Robbie lawlor does it, frank shamrock did it , Anderson silva did and the Diaz brothers do it. It is to get them to make a mistake though obviously it cost anderson silva in the end I cannot wait for that happen to the Diaz brothers


----------

